# Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen



## Saarsprung (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

Nach Ostern, also mitte April gehts für eine Woche nach Westkapelle.

Ich nehme mal Angelzeug mit, um es mal am Strand, Mole und auch auf nem Boot zu versuchen.

Soweit ich die Kalender richtig gedeutet habe, könnte es auch sein das um diese Jahreszeit der Hering auch schon ein Thema ist.

Für den Fall der Fälle werde ich mir beim Kumpel ne grosse Coleman Kühlbox ausleihen...
Kann ich ausgenommenen Hering einfach so da drinn liegen lassen? Wollte halt Eis- Packs von der Tanke mit reinpacken, und ab und zu am Ablauf das Wasser ablassen..
Ist das die beste Art Hering zur Verarbeitung Zuhause über 4-5 Tage frisch zu halten?
Falls ich Plattfisch oder Dorsch fangen sollte habe ich ein Vakuumiergerät dabei, denke die Beutel kann ich zur Not mit in die Box machen..

Ich frage nur für den Fall der Fälle :l würde mich schwarz ärgern wenn mir was vom Fang, schlecht wird..

Bin um alle Tips dankbar, war erst  zwei mal dort am Wasser/Kutter. Hering war noch gar kein Thema, ausser die gekauften fertigen Fillets in Sahnesoße einlegen :k


Danke

Thomas


----------



## hans albers (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

moin

ich würde den hering direkt als matjes verarbeiten,
oder einfrieren..


----------



## Weißtanne (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Heringe in Salzlake einlegen ,so bekommst du die auch überall zu kaufen.Nur vor der Weiterverarbeitung das Wässern nicht vergessen


----------



## Saarsprung (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> ich würde den hering direkt als matjes verarbeiten,
> oder einfrieren..



Ich hatte gedacht mich Zuhause in Ruhe an die Verarbeitung zu Matjes zu machen, habe halt im Urlaub nicht die Kühlmöglichkeiten wie Zuhause...



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Heringe in Salzlake einlegen ,so bekommst du die auch überall zu kaufen.Nur vor der Weiterverarbeitung das Wässern nicht vergessen



Muss ich die nicht auch kühlen? Oder vertragen die gesalzen 10-15 Grad über 4-5 Tage?
Bin mit Wohnwagen auf Campingplatz unterwegs.

Wenn ich euch richtig verstehe, funktioniert das mit meinen Pan für 4/5 Tage auf Eis legen nicht!? 
Ist das richtig?

Habe auch was von den Fadenwürmern/ Nematoden gelesen|uhoh: Für den Handel/Gastonomie wird u.a.  Einfrieren vorgeschrieben|kopfkrat, macht die Sache nicht einfacher..

Wollte mich eigentlich schon mal an die Matjesherstellung rannmachen..

Mache aber wegen der Verabeitung besser noch nen Fred im Räucherforum auf..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Die kante westkapelle ist wirklich super zum angeln. War mal, allerdings im Mai ( glaube ich) zum angeln auf hornhecht dort.
War super.
Ist jetzt aber auch schon 20 Jahre her .

Die zeit vergeht

|uhoh:


----------



## Saarsprung (4. März 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Hallo,

Ich muss jetzt doch noch mal nachfragen, habe gestern bei einem Bootsführer angerufen und wegen einer Tour nach Ostern also 15.4 bis ca. 23.4 gefragt |wavey: , jetzt stehe ich mal wieder auf dem Schlauch #t

Habe explizit nach Dorsch und Hering gefragt, bekam zur Anwort Nein ist zu früh, geht nix nur Scholle / Plattfisch und Wilting.

Habe hier im Forum alle alten Berichte nach Hering durchstöbert, da finde ich aber einige Jahre in denen der Hering Mitte April in der Kante schon kräftig gefangen..

Immer die Sprachprobleme #c kann es sein das der mich wieder nicht richtig verstanden hat und die Lage im Moment gemeint hat?
Bis Ostern sind ja noch 7 Wochen...

Oder sind die Unterschiede zw. Westerschelde Osterschelde Greeveldinger Meer in Bezug auf Hering so extrem?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Weißtanne (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Ich hoffe ich habe deine Fragen richtig interpretiert.Je nach dem Welchen Kutter du angerufen hast fahren die nicht weit raus ,ankern und da geht es fast immer "nur" auf Platte und Wittling.
Zum Kabeljauangeln  denn so heissen die Fische an der niederländischen Küste (mit Dorsch können einige Kapitäne nix anfangen) musst du schon eine Wrackfischtour buchen,denn alles andere macht zu KEINER Jahreszeit wirklich Sinn.Für den Kabeljau war der Monat April in den letzten Jahren gut.
Heringsangeln macht ausser im Grevelinger keiner vom Boot aus,mir ist jedenfalls kein Dampfer bekannt.Uferangeln auf Hering macht nur an ganz wenigen Stellen Sinn  wie am Brouwersdam .Ob an der Schleuse in Kats nach dem Umbau der Schleusenanlage überhaupt noch die möglichkeit besteht weiß ich nicht.Um diese Fische zu fangen macht die Ostsee eindeutig mehr Sinn zumal die heringe in Holland oft sehr klein und  untermaßig sind.


----------



## Saarsprung (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Habe eben wegen Hering auch noch bei der MS Theo angefragt, die fährt aufs Greeveldinger Meer, falls halt keine Heringe da sind geht halt auf Plattfisch, nehme mal jeweils passendes Zeug mit... Da Osterferien sind, ist nen Platz buchen wohl sicherer..

Ich beobachte derzeit auch einige Sportboote und Kutter auf Facebook, da scheints im Moment erst loszugehen, die ersten Touren/Fänge von Scholle und Wilting sind zu sehen.

Wenn die kleinen Sportboote normaler Weise gar nicht auf Hering gehen, passt das wieder alles zusammen..

Ostsee ist halt 450 km weiter für mich..

Die Heringsberichte hier im Forum sind meisst älter, war das mit der grösse der Fische früher anders?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Weißtanne (5. März 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Heringskönig , doch habe ich ausser an der Schleuse in Kats keine grösseren Heringe gefangen.Ich bin dort seit dem die Öffnung zum Veerse Meer fertig gestellt wurde nicht mehr gewesen.Ich vermute das ist da wie in Hvide Sande Schleuse /Durchlass offen kein Hering.
Mit der MS Theo zu fahren ist eine vernünftige Entscheidung um das mit dem Hering zu probieren. Reservieren  solltest du tatsächlich.


----------



## Saarsprung (12. März 2017)

*AW: Kutter, Mole, Zeeland April Anfängerfragen*

Hi,

Bin mein Zeug für meine Oster Tour am zusammenstellen, blicke bei den Hakengrössen der Heringsvorfächer gar nicht durch
Kann es sein das bei den grössen jeder Hersteller kpl. Macht was er will..

Wollte mir kleinere zulegen, da der "alt" Fundus als 14er Haken selbst mir als Grobmotoriker zu gross vorkam.

Bei unserem Fishermans Partner war die Auswahl auch nicht mehr soo gross.. habe einfach die kleinsten mitgenommen...

Da ich Ostersamstag in Holland ankommen werde, wirds für Sonntags knapp noch in nen Laden zu kommen..
Hat wer ne Artikelnummer von rel. kleinen Heringsvorfächern parat? Ein link wäre auch ok.|rolleyes

Bei uns hier die Läden sind Salzwassertechnisch halt nicht so gut bestückt....

Gruss

Thomas


----------

